# Rotary vise made from junk.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

img]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg129/captkenroy/DSCF0047.jpg[/img]

The upright part was part of a Hindu vise that broke. (Stand)

The black knob on the left is the hand wheel off an old high pressure valve. The white part is two blocks of 3/4" Star Board. I drilled 5 3/16" holes through it. Four of the holes have 3/16" bolts to clamp to the old vise stand. The fifth hole goes through the old vise stand and is used to mount the shaft that holds the vise jaws.

I drilled several extra holes in the top of the Star Board blocks to hold bobbins, sissors, etc.

The rubber band on the left keeps a little tension on the rotating part of the vise.

It works great and cost nothing to make because it is 100% scrap parts.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks. The phone rang and I didn't get back to it.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great. Nice way to save a little $$


----------

